# Master exam business questions



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Good afternoon, I’m taking my Minnesota state master exam in 9 days. Can anyone help me with examples of business questions please? I’m reading through the reference chapters of the code book without anything really standing out. I’m hoping to get some bench mark for the business aspect of the test?


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

Eddie77 said:


> Good afternoon, I’m taking my Minnesota state master exam in 9 days. Can anyone help me with examples of business questions please? I’m reading through the reference chapters of the code book without anything really standing out. I’m hoping to get some bench mark for the business aspect of the test?


New member so I wasn't around for this question but I am curious, How did you do on your test?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

HE PASSED !


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I’m taking my city test February 24th. The testing sites are all booked solid.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> I’m taking my city test February 24th. The testing sites are all booked solid.


I would like an update after your city exam on whats different and if it was much more difficult or the same as the state.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I can definitely do that. Had to schedule in Rochester. All the city testing sites were booked until March & April.


----------



## BRPguy21 (Jan 15, 2021)

Eddie77 said:


> I can definitely do that. Had to schedule in Rochester. All the city testing sites were booked until March & April.


You say city test. Are you talking about the Comp Card test?


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes. Are you from Minnesota?


----------



## BRPguy21 (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes sir


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice!! Whats your company called?


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

may have seen each other around.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> Nice!! Whats your company called?


----------



## BRPguy21 (Jan 15, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 127208


LMFAO


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

BRPguy21 said:


> LMFAO


It was the first thing that came to mind when he said Minnesota. I got a buddy in Minneapolis and he had the cat stolen from his truck in front of his house a couple days ago.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 127208


You know if cri-cket saw that pic....cut throat and shoved you into shark waters.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Whoah?!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> Whoah?!


Calm your tits, it's a joke.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I am not white. My kids are mixed. My ex wife is African American. My best friends are not white. Blindly & out of context, I don’t find that funny. Not trying to disturb the good old boy party though.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> I am not white. My kids are mixed. My ex wife is African American. My best friends are not white. Blindly & out of context, I don’t find that funny. Not trying to disturb the good old boy party though.


I get that. So let me give you some context, I am the ony guy on here who actively fights against comments that are not simply made as jokes.

There are stereotypes that are referenced as jokes, and then there are those who reference them to be hateful. I am sorry you mistook my intention but that is not what I wanted to do.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> I am not white. My kids are mixed. My ex wife is African American. My best friends are not white. Blindly & out of context, I don’t find that funny. Not trying to disturb the good old boy party though.


Go ahead and make all the white jokes you want.
*
Below is a link to a thread I started that I think you might be interested in.*









Plumbing Zone - Professional Plumbers Forum







www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

As I said, no context. Makes it difficult to see a joke. I’m far from the sensitive type generally.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> As I said, no context. Makes it difficult to see a joke. I’m far from the sensitive type generally.


There was no context because even though you've been a member since 2013 you haven't really been active on here. Once you get to know us you'll find I am one of the few on here who will be genuinely friendly to you and your kind.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Just to post this. It’s all cool. Found common ground when context was added. Please excuse my comments before.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> You know if cri-cket saw that pic....cut throat and shoved you into shark waters.


send me the pic in a PM...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Eddie77 said:


> I am not white. My kids are mixed. My ex wife is African American. My best friends are not white. Blindly & out of context, I don’t find that funny. Not trying to disturb the good old boy party though.


we dont care what religion or race you are..we make fun of everyone...so its not personal...you should see some of the schit I call and post about skoso....p.s.,,I hate everyone equally...LOL...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> There was no context because even though you've been a member since 2013 you haven't really been active on here. Once you get to know us you'll find I am one of the few on here who will be genuinely friendly to you and your kind.


wtf..you dont think that right there , that comment isnt an issue???


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> wtf..you dont think that right there , that comment isnt an issue???..what I will aree with skoso..is your lack of participation until you needed info for tests...join in more into the mix...contribute some stories or adventures other than just asking for info..thats where you will get your balls busted...


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

So without participation in ALL that goes on here, nothing should be questioned? Until, of course, I’ve shared my “adventures”? I was on here as an apprentice starting out & got treated like ****. I never came back during my apprenticeship because of how badly I got jumped on. I came back with enough experience to hold my own. Just so happened it was to do with testing. Skoro gave perspective off to the side to let me know there’s good natured ball busting, which I can appreciate. I also apologized for my comments afterwards. 
You’re late in the game bud, dog piles already dissipated. I appreciate the enthusiasm though.


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Besides, skoro seems like a well rounded & well spoken adult. Don’t think he needs help defending his position.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> Besides, *skoro seems like a* well rounded & well spoken *adult*. Don’t think he needs help defending his position.



HEY!!! I take offense to that!!!


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

I was on a roll. I digress. 🤣


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> HEY!!! I take offense to that!!!


he will find out soon enough if he sticks around or disappears till his next question..... 💩 💩 💩 💩 💩 💩


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Am I in your sights now sweetheart? If you like me, you can just tell me😳


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Eddie77 said:


> Am I in your sights now sweetheart? If you like me, you can just tell me😳


all in fun my friend, all in fun...otherwise skoso might get jealous...LOL....come around more..your missing out on all the fun...


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Absolutely.


----------

